# Ράβδος εν γωνία, άρα βρέχει



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 25, 2009)

Σε τί αναφέρεται αυτή η παροιμία (αν είναι παροιμία);


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω έχει το ίδιο νόημα με μια άλλη παροιμιώδη έκφραση:
Από την πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα.
Δηλαδή, "αυτά που μου λες είναι ασυναρτησίες, δεν έχουν λογική σύνδεση".


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2009)

Το "ράβδος εν γωνία, άρα βρέχει" είναι παρμένο μάλλον από την εκπαιδευτική ζωή, και χρησιμοποιείται σε πιο επίσημο ύφος. Το λέμε σε κάποιον που βγάζει αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, που αναφέρει κάποιο γεγονός (που ισχύει) και από αυτό βγάζει ένα εντελώς ξεκάρφωτο συμπέρασμα.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 25, 2009)

Αυθαίρετο αλλά όχι παράλογο, απλώς παλιομοδίτικο: αφού η μαγκούρα είναι στη γωνία (στη θέση της), έχεις πάρει την ομπρέλα, άρα βρέχει. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2009)

Στο βιβλίο του Νατσούλη διαβάζω άλλη εξήγηση, όχι παράλογη (αλλά χωρίς τεκμηρίωση, οπότε αξίζει μόνο για τη λογική της): κάποιος αρχαίος φιλόσοφος, λέει, έβγαινε πάντα περίπατο (κάποια συγκεκριμένη ώρα) και μόνο όταν έβρεχε έμενε στο σπίτι του. Έτσι, αν ήταν ώρα του περιπάτου και έβλεπες το ραβδί που έπαιρνε μαζί του στον περίπατο να είναι στη γωνία του, τότε ο φιλόσοφος είχε μείνει στο σπίτι λόγω βροχής. Λογικές εξηγήσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται για να χαρακτηρίσει παράλογους συλλογισμούς.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Αυθαίρετο αλλά όχι παράλογο, απλώς παλιομοδίτικο: αφού η μαγκούρα είναι στη γωνία (στη θέση της), έχεις πάρει την ομπρέλα, άρα βρέχει. :)


Μου θύμισε το εκπαιδευτικό παράδειγμα για τη χρήση τού «προφανώς»: Προφανώς η γιαγιά πάει για....  Γενικά ανάλογη έκφραση λοιπόν η του ακόλουθου συλλογισμού: Βλέπω τη γιαγιά με τη Φαϊνάνσιαλ Τάιμς παραμάσχαλα· προφανώς πάει για χέσιμο.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - τί είναι το βιβλίο του Νατσούλη;


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2009)

"Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις" του Τάκη Νατσούλη. Πολύ υλικό, πολλή δουλειά αλλά εντελώς αναξιόπιστο στις "εξηγήσεις" της προέλευσης των παροιμιωδών φράσεων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ - τί είναι το βιβλίο του Νατσούλη;



Αυτό το βιβλίο εδώ (_Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_):
http://www.books.gr/ViewShopProduct.aspx?Id=40220

Πολύ χρήσιμο, το «ξεσηκώνουν» (αντιγράφουν) σε πολλές σελίδες του διαδικτύου, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί πάντα αξιόπιστες πηγές (you have to take some of its histories of phrase origins with a generous pinch of salt).


----------

